# Never heard music sung by soprano Hitomi Utamura



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi ! 
Here is a French piece entitled 'Quand Je Me Repose' sung by Japanese soprano Hitomi Utamura. 
Have you ever heard her beautiful voice?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pianistikboy said:


> Hi !
> Here is a French piece entitled 'Quand Je Me Repose' sung by Japanese soprano Hitomi Utamura.
> Have you ever heard her beautiful voice?
> 
> ]


Never and remember.....beauty is in the ear of the beholder.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Never heard music sung by soprano Hitomi Utamura*

I opened up the thread hoping to witness a new performance of John Cage's 4'33. Oh well ....

I'll just sit here and hum the Cage to myself.

(By the way, I enjoyed the video.)


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Never and remember.....beauty is in the ear of the beholder.


Certainly that beauty can't be revealed if it's not capted by our senses.



SONNET CLV said:


> *Never heard music sung by soprano Hitomi Utamura*
> 
> (By the way, I enjoyed the video.)


Phew !! Thank you for listening


----------

